# A Big Gift For Everybody, also listen to my band's cd.



## Crocodile (Jun 11, 2011)

So, my friend Justin posted these really excellent old-time fiddle recordings for everybody to take. Many of these are archaic recordings from the 20's, field recordings of the oldest fiddlers (some of whose grandfathers taught them fought in the Civil War.) Plus, I included a few Cajun recordings. I really want these recordings to go everywhere, because I think more people should know a little something about one of the musical cultures that came to existence in the United States.

Additionally, I want to share my band's recordings with y'all. We're an appalachian old-time/punk band called Buffalo Death Rattle. You can hear us here: Buffalodeathrattle.bandcamp.com

Aaaaand here is your big christmas-in-june present:

Emmet Lundy - Virginia - Amazing Unique style



http://www.mediafire.com/?x2kwmninogj



Brad Leftwich and Dan Gellert - Super awesome contemporary guys



http://www.mediafire.com/?3ae36n312td3s40



Ed Haley - Legendary West Virginia



http://grapewrath.blogspot.com/2010/08/ed-haley.html



John Salyer - Kentucky



http://www.mediafire.com/?tdommmazjnj



Bruce Greene - Kentucky - Contemporary 



http://www.mediafire.com/?zyddjwbjj5e



Jim Bowles - Kentucky - He’s so good - Check out the tune Calico



http://www.mediafire.com/?nfyynd1t2rz



William H. Stepp - Kentucky



http://www.mediafire.com/?lttdzmmmymn



Walter McNew - Kentucky



http://www.mediafire.com/?qhyzriezyet



Snake Chapman - Kentucky

http://www.mediafire.com/?yy2dymyukwz



Melvine Wine - West Virginia - He’s great



http://www.mediafire.com/?zmk0i5htonw



Frank George - West Virginia



http://www.mediafire.com/?mniimeme4r0





Ernie Carpenter - From West Virginia - Related to French Carpenter



http://www.mediafire.com/?zygkwttuq52



Buddy Thomas - Kentucky



http://www.mediafire.com/?y2u4mdzmt4h



Art Stamper - Kentucky - Son of Hiram Stamper



http://www.mediafire.com/?z5mtgedytxm



Alan Jabbour - & Bertram Levy(Banjo & Button Box) - Really Good Stuff here - Legends from the 60’s Revival Period - Alan did all the Henry Reed Recordings



http://www.mediafire.com/?mmhnt0lhlmz



Hiriam Stamper - Kentucky - Legendary



http://www.mediafire.com/?xdl10qj1gyq



Isham Monday - Really Archaic fiddler so they say- I love his low tone



http://www.mediafire.com/?zfgkm44mfqm



Edden Hammons Collection - This is great, I wanted this so bad I bought it cause I couldn’t find it for free and then just now I found a download link for you haha



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SC0T7YT5



Allen Sisson - Northern Georgia



http://saggyrecordcabinet.blogspot.com/2009/10/allen-sisson-complete-recorded-work.html



Tommy Jarrel and Fred Cockerham

http://timesaintliketheyusedtobe.blogspot.com/2008/11/tommy-jarrell-fred-cockerham.html



Clyde Davenport - Album

http://timesaintliketheyusedtobe.blogspot.com/2008/11/clyde-davenport.html



Clyde Davenport - DLA Field Recordings from Kentucky



http://www.mediafire.com/?2iiigrczydm



John Dykes



http://timesaintliketheyusedtobe.blogspot.com/2009/05/dykes-magic-city-trio.html



Mike Seeger - This CD is the fuckin shit



http://timesaintliketheyusedtobe.blogspot.com/2009/09/mike-seeger-fresh-oldtime-string-band_04.html



John Summers - Indiana



http://timesaintliketheyusedtobe.blogspot.com/2009/10/john-w-summers-indiana-fiddler.html



Hammons Family - West virginia



http://timesaintliketheyusedtobe.blogspot.com/2010/12/hammons-family.html



Norman Edmonds - Virginia

http://longplayingrecords.wordpress.com/2010/08/26/norman-s-edmonds-train-on-the-island/

Balfa Brothers- Classic Cajun music

http://www.filestube.com/T/The++Bal...thers+Play+Traditional+Cajun+Music,+Vols.+1-2

Nathan Abshire - Cajun/Creole music

http://www.mediafire.com/?8fl6rvx7ypv27xc


----------



## plagueship (Jun 11, 2011)

YESSSS! i have stuff from a couple of these guys , but like, seriously only a couple. <3


----------



## Jared Helser (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey man this has been the biggest help in finding some good tunes. Kudos for the post. I dont know if you would remember but i met you at clifftop this past summer. Sorry I left in a hurry, I been known to do that.

Good tunes of your own by the way. Come up to gettysburg sometime.


----------

